# The best thing for PWO Insulin Spike...



## Raz (Jul 31, 2006)

I heard that 'rice cakes' are very good for PWO because they contain glucose which is a rapidly absorbed sugar. But at my supermarket n health store they all say the contain not alot of sugar and the ingredients is just rice... 

So I was wondering what do you guys use for PWO Insulin Spike and what would you consider the best option?

Upto now my PWO shake consists of - 20g Whey, 1 whole banana, 1 cup of skimmed milk. Just need something to give me that spike!


----------



## Gordo (Jul 31, 2006)

No rice cakes are used not for the added processed sugar, but because your body breaks it down into simple sugars rather quickly. Whether you ingest into as sugar(I don't mean sucrose) or not, it's all broken down into glucose eventually (in a nutshell).
http://www.unisanet.unisa.edu.au/08366/h&p2carb.htm#cho_sum

medium spike
Ground Oats, bagels, rice cakes, milk, dates higher GI'ish foods

intense spike
Really high GI with little digesting to do, already simple sugars
Maltodextrin, Gatorade, Dextrose, and apparently Waxy Maize Starch


----------



## Raz (Jul 31, 2006)

Ahhh I see, thanks. So really 'rice cakes' are not the perfect option their just ok. I used to have a Whey/Complex Carb powder and the carb was maltodextrin but it did state a complex carb so I wouldn't of thought this would have done the job. I believe dextrose is good but I havent a clue where I can get it from.


----------



## Raz (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm hitting the gym soon, I have honey in my house, lol. Would this be a good choice?


----------



## BuzzU (Jul 31, 2006)

Not for the primary carb source because there is too much fructose in honey.  It's okay to add some in with your other stuff though if you want.


----------



## BraveUlysses (Jul 31, 2006)

Raz said:
			
		

> I'm hitting the gym soon, I have honey in my house, lol. Would this be a good choice?



I love honey and white bread post workout. White bread is one of the best PW foods you can have by the way. The only problem of coures is that its hard as hell to swallow it after a good workout. Best to wash it down with a protein shake...


----------



## Raz (Aug 1, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:
			
		

> I love honey and white bread post workout. White bread is one of the best PW foods you can have by the way. The only problem of coures is that its hard as hell to swallow it after a good workout. Best to wash it down with a protein shake...



Yes ofcourse I have my protein shake too. Right if white bread is the best choice I will go with that.

So my PWO meal (str8 after WO) will consist of:

20-40g of Whey, 1 whole banana, 3/4 pint of skimmed milk, natural yoghurt, and 3 slices of bread. lol  

So how does that sound, if there is anything better I will try it.


----------



## kcoleman (Aug 1, 2006)

Eat the bread separately from the shake... with jam or something. Bread does not mix well with shakes at all.


----------



## assassin (Aug 1, 2006)

honey


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2006)

IMO, best PWO Shake

Protein, Oats, Fruit and Yogurt


----------



## Raz (Aug 2, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> IMO, best PWO Shake
> 
> Protein, Oats, Fruit and Yogurt



Great I'l just add some Oats and I got it!


----------



## Gordo (Aug 2, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> IMO, best PWO Shake
> 
> Protein, Oats, Fruit and Yogurt



Yup  It's what I have and works well. For a real treat....if you have an icecream maker you can make a sugarfree  frozen yogurt. Throw that in your shake and you'd swear you're cheating


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 2, 2006)

i usually have a gatorade/water/1 scoop whey drink while im training, then after training have a protein shake with whey, oats, honey, and yogurt.


----------



## cpush (Aug 2, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> IMO, best PWO Shake
> 
> Protein, Oats, Fruit and Yogurt


I'm really a fan of apples here, but many advise against it.  Can it be OK for PWO?


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 2, 2006)

Rice or potatoes.  Plain and simple.  Just as long as the potatoes arent deep fried.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yummy Rice or Potatos for a PWO Shake


----------



## studen77 (Aug 3, 2006)

so I can have a white bread peanut butter and jelly sandwhich PWO???!!!!!


----------



## Gordo (Aug 3, 2006)

The peanut butter will slow down digestion to a grinding halt and negate the whole reason for PWO nutrition.


----------



## studen77 (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL! Hey I had some candy and a whey shake PWO yesterday! Was I foolish?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 4, 2006)

BuzzU said:
			
		

> Not for the primary carb source because there is too much fructose in honey. It's okay to add some in with your other stuff though if you want.


Honey is fine. Grape juice is fine. Dextrose is great. You have a window there right after training where you can just about take in anything including a pepsi. I wouldn't recommend a pepsi, but there is a window that allows just about anything high on the GI side PWO

You have to like Jodi's PWO shake. She has the proteins, fast and slow carbs in her's. Yogurt (low) being around 36, oats (low/med) 49 and (high) Depending on the fruits...watermellon being high and apple being low.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2006)

I use dextrose when going for an insulin spike.  It's cheap and very high GI.  I believe it's over 100.


----------

